# Do you have a mentor?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Just curious--- do you have a mentor who helps you with like bloodlines coming into your herd, culling (as in letting go your favorite, but not best conformed doe or buck), breeding pairs, ect.?

I have big plans for my herd, but I don't think I have the know-how to get there unless I learn by a trial and error basis . . . . . and I was just wondering if having a mentor made a big difference in how you make decisions with your herd . . . . . 
onder:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I have a mentor, and she is a HUGE blessing! Our goats have similar bloodlines, we share bucks, trade does, help each other out when needed, and other stuff like that. It's great... I probably would have stopped doing goats two years ago if I hadn't had her to help me out.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish I had one... everything has been trial and error (and a good dose of guessing).
This website has been great for keeping everything going it was way harder before I found TGS.
Caryn


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This forum is kind of my mentor......I used to have an actual person mentor...but...yeah, it didn't really work out in the end. Hence why I'm here now. So yeah, this forum is my mentor, definitley. I have learned so much about lines and good qualities in my nigerians!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have two older women whom are wonderful and whom I consider mentors. 

However, I am an independent soul so I like to consider their information and then "branch" out on my own. So I love having the fall back support and their comradery BUT I don't do things exactly as they do. 

I LOVE TSG because I can get all this wonderful advice, use it in ways that are useful to me and that make me comfortable and guess what....no one's feelings get hurt :grouphug: 

So my vote? As long as you have TGS you are cool


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I need a mentor. I do appreciate this site and all it has to offer. But i must admit some of the abbreviations and getting into registrations and percentage goats I get lost. I don't know what some words mean. All my goats are non full or either are full with no papers. I bought on impulse and gut instinct. And price and rescue.

I have one almost 3 yr old Doe she was guaranteed verbally 100% Boer and had two kids a doe and buck. I lost her papers after i got them sold the buckling kept the doe. no idea where to go with that.

I bought by sight a lovely mixed Paint Boer Nubian no papers at all knew that up front but had to have him. When Bobby went to get him he found they were holding two Nubians a Doe and her buckling in a dog kennel eating with a boxer (dog food looking in poor poor shape. He asked about them they said we have papers on doe she is registered and u can have her and the buck we are just not into Nubians. although the one i wanted was part nubian and they said they had no idea who the sire was so i got three for one..

Then i found a registered (waiting on her papers) 3 mo Boer Doeling with a 4 mo Paint Boer been used as 4-H project shows and the family was moving to Oklahoma could't take them. both were bottle babies. so that's my herd.

I am intimidated by but want to friend larger goat farmers with registered quality lines.

I made a Face book Page and have people who added me that are really into Boers. Show and Breeding Quality. I hope to find or make a few friends there and maybe find someone close enough to share trade sell or buy with.

I want quality not quantity and know I need a reg 100% Boer Buck. But 
I got what I got right now and am going to breed the percentage buck with three does and hope to sell kids to get that Reg Buck.

If I was ahead of where I am now I would mentor you. lol. Most on here are nice enough to hint or help with questions you have. It's been a blessing finding this site as a resource for any situation u get there is someone here who had already been there done that.

So I imagine You are in my shoes....are you? If so maybe we can blindly lead each other. lol. I am at Tolers [email protected] on FB


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a few friends who have been in goats for a while and can rely on them for help. I also get alot of advice from the breeder we buy our wethers from. And a couple really good ABGA breeders. We happened to find these people through our 4-H club... talk about a big help! Also our livestock agent... gosh I have alot of people to call if I need them, plus goat spot. I listen to all their advice, read online and then form my own opinion and do it my way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive had some people from time to time Ive bounced ideas off of but mostly its just me. Ashley is a great help when I have questions and she retains more info then I do so I go to her if I forget something.

When it comes to accessing my goats it comes down to me and then sometimes I ask others opinions. 

Mostly Im a mentor to others :shrug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I just remembered that I DO have a HORSE mentor. My lovely riding instructor. She is a great friend as well as mentor. But goats, just the forum, which is more than enough for me.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

TGS and Stacey are my mentors, I think. I read a lot. I make good use of my computer, where I can read from sources like the Merck Manual. I pick the brains of my vet, and when I don't like his answer I make him look it up, too.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope.. Just the forum here too! I pick up info here and there, decide what I like, forget what I don't. Completely trial & error and by word what others have done. Like BBB said about being independant.. i like to go at it alone.. Makes it more of an adventure!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

This forum is definitely my mentor...would like to find someone to help me out and such, but haven't found anyone fairly close yet other than my neighbor. He helps out when REALLY needed, but our schedules NEVER match up so I rarely ask him for anything!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a few goat friends that were my mentors at first, but they take a more "hands-off" approach to raising goats, knowing and doing only the most basic things, while I want to be more hands-on - so now the forum is my mentor.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I really only have one goat friend who is always there for me! We are always helping each other out, she mostly does the dirty work though, giving shots, worming, helping with stuck babies! But hey, I wouldnt be ANYWHERE without her! She feeds and houses my goaties! So thanks to Lisa of gold city goats! LOL

Also, TGS is my mentor, this forum has helped me so much and will continue to help me! Thanks guys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I never had a mentor. I pretty much started from the ground up on my own researching bloodlines, genetics, etc. Which lines cross well...what my goals are...so I pretty much did it all on my own. I have however looked at what's working for other breeders and tweaked ideas that I like and somethings i've just done on my own. TGS has been just amazing for me and I know without it I definately wouldn't have the knowledge I have today. 

TGS, books, research done on genetics, talking with vets, talking with other breeders (looking at their breeding programs) ...all of those have helped me get where I am today and will help me go further. :thumb: I do think a mentor should be there for guidance only if you have one...the decisions should be made only by you...such as culling/buying/selling/breedings/etc.


----------

